# Enviro gas insert doesn't start unless I bump the gas valve



## ControlFreak (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi,

I have this enviro gas insert that's wired to a thermostat.  When the thermostat calls for heat, the insert will just sit there.  After waiting a while, if I go and push the button on the gas valve used for lighting the pilot a few times, it will light right up.

Is it common for these gas valves to get sticky and need a little bump to light up?  Is there a fix for such a thing?

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 11, 2009)

Sounds like you've got a loose wire somewhere in the system.
Check the connections at the terminal block on the gas valve.
Loosen one screw at a time, pull the wires & take a look at the ends. 
If you have bare wires, make sure they're clean.
If you have spade connectors, make sure they're tight.
Let us know what you find...


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Dec 11, 2009)

http://woodheatstoves.com/nova-sit-820-troubleshooting-guide-p-12157.html

here is the factory guide for sit vavles. if its a robertshaw or honeywell let me know


----------



## jtp10181 (Dec 12, 2009)

Could just be a loose wire, or a bad gas valve.


----------



## ControlFreak (Dec 13, 2009)

DAKSY said:
			
		

> Sounds like you've got a loose wire somewhere in the system.
> Check the connections at the terminal block on the gas valve.
> Loosen one screw at a time, pull the wires & take a look at the ends.
> If you have bare wires, make sure they're clean.
> ...



This morning I wiggled the wires going to the gas valve before turning on the thermostat, seeing if any of them were loose.  They all felt tight. But after that, every time I cycled the thermostat it fired up instantly.  Gee that was easy!  One of those connections must be marginal.  I'll have to retorque all the screws and reseat any spade lugs.

Thanks a ton!!


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 13, 2009)

ControlFreak said:
			
		

> DAKSY said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No problem...Gotta love an easy fix...
More often than not gas valves do not fail. 
I've only seen 2 of em go bad in 9 years + that I've been doing this stuff.
Loose connections are sometimes hard to track down, but that's generally
where the issues are.
I hadda service a gas fire place for an intermittent operation problem a coupla years back.
I opened the lower grille & could barely see the gas valve for all the dog hair & dust.
I blew the dust off the gas valve terminal block & off came a thermopile wire as well...


----------

